# "Teen Mummy Epic Fails"



## xgem27x

This thread idea just came to me, as I've just been a total dumbarse... but I'm sure I'm not the only one with silly mummy brain!

Here's my idiot moment of the day:

I'm making a the twins dinner, they are having hot dogs, and I can't fit the bowl in the microwave, you have to tilt it as you put it in...

..so I thought I had been really clever, put the bowl in, put the sausages in, and then added the water in afterwards...

...now they're ready to come out, but can't get the bowl out without tilting it on its side and boiling water going everywhere!!

So I am now spooning the water out into a pot before I can retrieve my hungry boys dinner!! FAIL!!

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Lets hear your epic fails and idiot moments and sheer stupid ideas...

See how long this thread can keep going, could be a funny one! :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Hahaha, um. 8-[

When Tori was 2 months old I went into Denver to get her birth certificate (about a 45 minute drive) and we were there waiting for a few hours. She was starving and I went to feed her and I had forgotten the formula at home! Luckily she fell asleep but... 

:dohh:


----------



## BrEeZeY

haha Shannon i totally can relate to that... done that so many times lol

we had a huge dinner to go to for my dad's work and it was a hr away so we packed Aiden up(he was 4 months old) and we thought well we better take the play pen, as the weather was supposed to get bad but we couldnt miss the dinner, thankfully it was at a hotel/banquet hall, so i called and reserved two rooms, as my parents needed one too and the person on the phone couldnt speak english very well.... and me failing spanish apparently told him one room with two beds... not two rooms.... so we ended up sharing a room with my parents, my brother, my husband and Aiden :dohh: on top of that i forgot the bag of extra diapers we ended up having to make diapers out of hotel towels until the storm let up enough to run to the gas station (thank god he didnt poop!)


----------



## 10.11.12

Oooh I've got a good one from today :D we went to Childrens Hospital Boston (about 45 minutes) today and had to get up pretty early so in the name of saving time I packed a bag last night with a pen and paper (for taking notes), her favorite blanket, wipes, diapers, a snack andddd I forgot my wallet and her birth certificate :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael loves his bottles and he ate all his dinner in nursery so I.. well.. umm.. decided to give him an extra bottle instead of a second spoon-feed because I CBA cooking :blush:
Oooops I blame coursework


----------



## 112110

mayb_baby said:


> Michael loves his bottles and he ate all his dinner in nursery so I.. well.. umm.. decided to give him an extra bottle instead of a second spoon-feed because I CBA cooking :blush:
> Oooops I blame coursework

I do this :thumbup:


----------



## HellBunny

Put Jayden's carseat in wrong whilst we was driving (i know thats not funny but epic mummy fail) lol
Put his nappy on the wrong way in hospital
Threw god knows how much formula away as i couldn't remember if i boiled the kettle or not, then realised the bottle was cold so i hadn't, lol.
Took him for a walk in his pushchair without the harness on!
Went to the loo whilst he was in the kitchen and came back, he had the oven on (thankfully not gas or he'd of gassed himself!)


----------



## xgem27x

When the twins were in SCBU I could always tell them apart, because they were strapped up to wires so stayed in the same incubators/cots

On the last day, just hours before they were discharged, and they had no wires or anything, just free babies yaay lol my OH swapped them around whilst I went to the loo, and I didn't notice for ages! Until we put them in their carseats and talking to Maxxie calling him Frazer, and OH and all the midwives knew cos they were all in on it! Couldn't believe I could tell them apart the whole time until the last day haha! :dohh:

He's such a meany.... but its OK, I got him back so many times when they were home, I kept handing him Frazer and saying, "here, you take Max" and for the whole day he thought he had Max when it was actually Frazer :haha: xxx


----------



## emyandpotato

A few weeks ago we couldn't find the TV remote for ages and it turned out it was because I had put it in the fridge. I also tried to load all the dirty washing from the laundry basket into the bin yesterday :dohh:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

The other day I was giving Riley a bath and decided I'd make it her first bubble bath with lots and lots of bubbles! After I got her all washed up and it was time to rinse her and there was still a lot of bubbles and I couldn't figure out how to rinse her. So I tried scooping the bubbles out. I finally gave up and emptied the tub and filled a glass with water and rinsed her that way. But I really was co fused on how to do it for like 5 minutes lmao :dohh:


----------



## emyandpotato

Nervousmomtob said:


> The other day I was giving Riley a bath and decided I'd make it her first bubble bath with lots and lots of bubbles! After I got her all washed up and it was time to rinse her and there was still a lot of bubbles and I couldn't figure out how to rinse her. So I tried scooping the bubbles out. I finally gave up and emptied the tub and filled a glass with water and rinsed her that way. But I really was co fused on how to do it for like 5 minutes lmao :dohh:

:haha: With Rory we don't bother rinsing him and it doesn't seem to do him any harm. Baby bubble bath is usually fine!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I went to visit my friend who has a newborn and Livi was playing nice for a while, until she jumped up on the couch and knocked over a big tall giraffe statute that was behind the couch, which ended up knocking over 2 tiny wine glass decorations and breaking them at the stem :dohh:
So I ran out, got krazy glue, and left it there for them since they'll probably end up needing it again. 

Oh, and my child eats cat food. On purpose.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Cat food? Well..it does smell kinda like tuna! :haha:

Syri ate a piece of celery that the dog had had in its mouth..that was gross. =/ I immediately felt like an idiot for not picking it up.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

emyandpotato said:


> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> The other day I was giving Riley a bath and decided I'd make it her first bubble bath with lots and lots of bubbles! After I got her all washed up and it was time to rinse her and there was still a lot of bubbles and I couldn't figure out how to rinse her. So I tried scooping the bubbles out. I finally gave up and emptied the tub and filled a glass with water and rinsed her that way. But I really was co fused on how to do it for like 5 minutes lmao :dohh:
> 
> :haha: With Rory we don't bother rinsing him and it doesn't seem to do him any harm. Baby bubble bath is usually fine!Click to expand...


Lol that's good to know. I just didn't want her to be itchy.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I went to visit my friend who has a newborn and Livi was playing nice for a while, until she jumped up on the couch and knocked over a big tall giraffe statute that was behind the couch, which ended up knocking over 2 tiny wine glass decorations and breaking them at the stem :dohh:
> So I ran out, got krazy glue, and left it there for them since they'll probably end up needing it again.
> 
> Oh, and my child eats cat food. On purpose.

quins loves dog food :blush: i dont let him have it but he has had lots because my mom has 4 dogs


----------



## lizardbreath

:haha:


Croc-O-Dile said:


> Oh, and my child eats cat food. On purpose.

Kat eats cat food all the time lol. I stop her as soon she touches it but she loves cat food


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I try to stop her! But she shoves it in her mouth really quick and I can't usually get it out because she's pretty much got all her teeth now, so she bites....hard. By the time you're able to get your finger out of her death grip you're like "Ah fuck it, eat the cat food then! It's healthier than cannibalism!" :haha:


----------



## Strawberrymum

we drove to the shop once and i had LO in the back she would of been 1ish anyway when we got there i had to sort my bag out so i gave LO the keys to entertain herself. i got out the car and walked around to LOs door and heard the click click of the doors locking! i was freaking out! i had left my bag and phone in the car LO was pushing the lock button over and over again thinking it was hilarious. after about 3 minutes she turned the key around and hit the unlock. i cried and bought her a dolly cause i felt bad.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I always forget things! 

- Always, nearly daily, forget how many scoops of formula i've done so need to pour it away and start again.. 
- forgotton twice now to do her carseat up and started driving away!!! luckily OH was there to stop me 
- When we went swimming I forgot a new nappy!! none in the shop so just had to try and dry it out then use it again for the journey home!!


----------



## sarah0108

Yesterday, Max was feeding himself. He was also feeding the dog.. off the same spoon.


----------



## rileybaby

Riley used to have a change table with a bath in it, it was like a little trolley and i had to empty it in the toilet because it had a tube coming out of it, i was rushing around and didnt actually get the tube inn the toilet so his whole bath leaked on the floor.. My mum wasnt happy ha. Ive also done stupid things like boil the kettle for bottles, but not put the formula in and gone to get a bottle from the fridge and its just water :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

Yesterday Oliver kept farting and so I kept checking to see if he had pooped, but he hadn't! So I changed his nappy to take him over to the Doctors for a check up, when I put him in the pram I got a bit of a smell of him, but because he had been farting and I was running late I didn't check. I had JUST changed him. So when I got to the Doctors she asked me to take his clothes off to check his breathing, and as I was taking off his vest I realised he HAD pooped, and it exploded out his nappy :sick: I also forgot nappy bags and it was a cloth nappy, so I ended up taking it home in a massive plastic bag that sealed that she gave me :rofl:


----------



## Hotbump

when jr was around 4 months i gave him a bottle that i had made 12hrs ago


----------



## Shannyxox

Hotbump said:


> when jr was around 4 months i gave him a bottle that i had made 12hrs ago

Isnt that okay if its been in the fridge? Well the max anyway


----------



## Rhio92

First night in hospital, I forgot to feed Connor. :argh: The shame! He kept crying, but I just rocked him to sleep. It didn't hit me until the next morning when the midwife asked how he fed in the night :dohh: I lied and said he didn't want any :argh:
I still feel so so so guilty about that now! Even though it's nearly a year on!


----------



## xgem27x

Rhio92 said:


> First night in hospital, I forgot to feed Connor. :argh: The shame! He kept crying, but I just rocked him to sleep. It didn't hit me until the next morning when the midwife asked how he fed in the night :dohh: I lied and said he didn't want any :argh:
> I still feel so so so guilty about that now! Even though it's nearly a year on!

Tbf the midwives should of helped you with things like that on your first night!

I had them coming into my room all night and I didnt even have any babies with me, they just kept offering me biscuits and checking I was OK lol, I freaked them out a bit when they came in at 5am and I was cleaning my room :dohh: I was soooooo bored haha!!!


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> Michael loves his bottles and he ate all his dinner in nursery so I.. well.. umm.. decided to give him an extra bottle instead of a second spoon-feed because I CBA cooking :blush:
> Oooops I blame coursework

I did that a lot when Noah was Michael's age :haha: Now if I cba I just give him Weetabix or toast for tea :blush:


----------



## emilylynn18

Let's see... A few days ago, I had to go buy some diapers and I was COMPLETELY out. I had one for the car ride to the store, and that was it. The drive to the store took about 30 minutes, and I knew he'd probably peed since he seems to pee LITERALLY every five minutes.

So we get there, I change him first and then load up my cart with everything I need...Get up to the counter, start digging around in my diaper... Realize I COMPLETELY forgot my wallet!!!:dohh:

SO I had to drive all the way back home, and then back to the store... And while at home, I forgot Aiden's binky AND his sippy cup, so he screamed the whole way there and I felt so bad that I bought him a new binky for the ride home.:dohh:


----------



## stephx

Rhio92 said:


> First night in hospital, I forgot to feed Connor. :argh: The shame! He kept crying, but I just rocked him to sleep. It didn't hit me until the next morning when the midwife asked how he fed in the night :dohh: I lied and said he didn't want any :argh:
> I still feel so so so guilty about that now! Even though it's nearly a year on!

I did the same thing :shhh:


----------



## stephx

Looking back i was such a fail of a mother at the beginning.. 

i had noo clue babies didnt sleep through the night
I forgot babies needed winding for the first 3 days at hospital, tbh the midwifes should have told me this but still lol
I didnt realise you needed to 'get' babies to sleep lol I thought they just slept when they were tired. She was a very very awake, overtired baby for the first month :blush:

:dohh: :dohh:


----------



## xgem27x

stephx said:


> Looking back i was such a fail of a mother at the beginning..
> 
> i had noo clue babies didnt sleep through the night
> I forgot babies needed winding for the first 3 days at hospital, tbh the midwifes should have told me this but still lol
> I didnt realise you needed to 'get' babies to sleep lol I thought they just slept when they were tired. She was a very very awake, overtired baby for the first month :blush:
> 
> :dohh: :dohh:

It wasn't until the twins were born, in their incubators and it was time to change their nappies for the first time, that I realised... shit! I've never changed a nappy before!! :dohh:

And that thought never came up the whole time I was pregnant with them!! You would of think I'd of thought about that and prepared myself... but nope!! :haha:


----------



## rileybaby

^^ :haha: i was the same, first time i changed riley in hospital i got all prepared and got like 20 wipes out because i had no idea how much id need, or how to do it :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

I had to change the twins through the incubator windows, on hand round the side and one hand though the front, it was basically impossible to do because no ones arms are that long or bend like that haha, and you have to use cotton wool and water rather than wipes which makes it 10 times harder and they would ALWAYS pee and it would hit the roof of their incubator and drip down all over them... and then after you'd done that, you'd have to go do it all over again with the other twin! :haha::haha:


----------



## lauram_92

I couldn't imagine having to change to babies nappies. One is more than enough!


----------



## xgem27x

I was saying that to myself a few weeks back when the twins had a bug!! :sick: 

LET ME ONLY CHANGE ONE DIRTY NAPPY PLEEEEEASE!!!!! :brat:


----------



## annawrigley

stephx said:


> Looking back i was such a fail of a mother at the beginning..
> 
> i had noo clue babies didnt sleep through the night
> I forgot babies needed winding for the first 3 days at hospital, tbh the midwifes should have told me this but still lol
> I didnt realise you needed to 'get' babies to sleep lol I thought they just slept when they were tired. She was a very very awake, overtired baby for the first month :blush:
> 
> :dohh: :dohh:

Yup all of these for me too :rofl: Also didn't realise he needed changing or feeding in the hospital, the midwives had to keep coming to remind me :dohh: And I didn't change his clothes at all until just before we left the hospital (I had him at 10am on the Friday, and we left at about 4pm on the Sunday...) even though they were covered in puke and wee and probably poo. It's safe to say I was an absolute fail. :rofl:


----------



## 10.11.12

annawrigley said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> Looking back i was such a fail of a mother at the beginning..
> 
> i had noo clue babies didnt sleep through the night
> I forgot babies needed winding for the first 3 days at hospital, tbh the midwifes should have told me this but still lol
> I didnt realise you needed to 'get' babies to sleep lol I thought they just slept when they were tired. She was a very very awake, overtired baby for the first month :blush:
> 
> :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> Yup all of these for me too :rofl: Also didn't realise he needed changing or feeding in the hospital, the midwives had to keep coming to remind me :dohh: And I didn't change his clothes at all until just before we left the hospital (I had him at 10am on the Friday, and we left at about 4pm on the Sunday...) even though they were covered in puke and wee and probably poo. It's safe to say I was an absolute fail. :rofl:Click to expand...

I was the opposite! I was very um enthusiastic about baby outfits :blush: Edie changed clothes about 10 times in the hospital, pretty much if she drooled on a shirt it was changed :haha: did forget that someone else didn't come feed/change her in the hospital though.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Forgot how many scoops i put in her bottle so had to restart... 3 TIMES FOR ONE BOTTLE


----------



## xgem27x

I missed 4 trains in a row once, because I was about to leave to catch the train, and then would get wrapped up in playing with the twins or they would do something and I would try and get the camera out and would completely forget about catching the train!! :haha:

I was meant to be home at like 5pm and I got home at like 10pm! :dohh: Damn those twinnies for being too cute and distracting haha! xx


----------



## lucy_x

Rhio92 said:


> First night in hospital, I forgot to feed Connor. :argh: The shame! He kept crying, but I just rocked him to sleep. It didn't hit me until the next morning when the midwife asked how he fed in the night :dohh: I lied and said he didn't want any :argh:
> I still feel so so so guilty about that now! Even though it's nearly a year on!

I did the same, Only it lasted 3 days....I thought she only needed to feed for 20mins every 4 hours (so much for the books about BFing telling you the truth) I wasnt aware a supply needed to be built up etc....she kept crying and crying and i didnt understand, It was horrible...It was only when the MW weighed her and found she had lost too much weigh that i clicked (and got the BnB girls to help me) she was taken to hospital and treated....I nearly killed her by doing that, and it still makes me tearful :( :nope:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

when quin was 1st born I didnt know how much to feed him the hospital told me 1 or2oz every 3-4 hours so thats what i was doing but he always wanted more and I didnt think you were suppose to give that much luckily I came on bnb and asked and they told me 1-2oz/3hrs for a 9lb baby isnt enough :haha:


----------



## Mii

QuintinsMommy said:


> when quin was 1st born I didnt know how much to feed him the hospital told me 1 or2oz every 3-4 hours so thats what i was doing but he always wanted more and I didnt think you were suppose to give that much luckily I came on bnb and asked and they told me 1-2oz/3hrs for a 9lb baby isnt enough :haha:

Thats what I was like when I started formula feeding Myles. (I got my friend to ask on here cause I didnt have internet at the time) and they said 3 oz (myles was 5 weeks so like 12-15lbs) so when he wanted more I just thought hey if he wants it Ill give it to him :haha:

my first attempt at bathing Myles was a FAIILLLL the nurses didnt show me how to do it (they just took him, bathed him and brought him back) n I was discharged the next day so I never learned. I spunged bathed him for the first week until finally one night I was like okay lets try this again lmao and it went well :)


----------



## newmommy23

Chelsea.ann1 said:


> Forgot how many scoops i put in her bottle so had to restart... 3 TIMES FOR ONE BOTTLE

I'm a recent formula feeder, I can't even tell you how many times I've done this!! Agh!


----------



## MissMamma

xgem27x said:


> When the twins were in SCBU I could always tell them apart, because they were strapped up to wires so stayed in the same incubators/cots
> 
> On the last day, just hours before they were discharged, and they had no wires or anything, just free babies yaay lol my OH swapped them around whilst I went to the loo, and I didn't notice for ages! Until we put them in their carseats and talking to Maxxie calling him Frazer, and OH and all the midwives knew cos they were all in on it! Couldn't believe I could tell them apart the whole time until the last day haha! :dohh:
> 
> He's such a meany.... but its OK, I got him back so many times when they were home, I kept handing him Frazer and saying, "here, you take Max" and for the whole day he thought he had Max when it was actually Frazer :haha: xxx

just started reading this thread...you are going to have two very confused boys you meanies. its no wonder frazer cries when you tell maxxie off! :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

Shannyxox said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> when jr was around 4 months i gave him a bottle that i had made 12hrs ago
> 
> Isnt that okay if its been in the fridge? Well the max anywayClick to expand...

the bottle wasnt in the fridge i had left it next to his swing and it was about 3am and I had made him a fresh bottle and put it next to the old bottle while i picked him up. Instead of grabbing the fresh bottle i got the 12 hour one! :dohh:


----------



## xgem27x

MissMammaToBe said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> When the twins were in SCBU I could always tell them apart, because they were strapped up to wires so stayed in the same incubators/cots
> 
> On the last day, just hours before they were discharged, and they had no wires or anything, just free babies yaay lol my OH swapped them around whilst I went to the loo, and I didn't notice for ages! Until we put them in their carseats and talking to Maxxie calling him Frazer, and OH and all the midwives knew cos they were all in on it! Couldn't believe I could tell them apart the whole time until the last day haha! :dohh:
> 
> He's such a meany.... but its OK, I got him back so many times when they were home, I kept handing him Frazer and saying, "here, you take Max" and for the whole day he thought he had Max when it was actually Frazer :haha: xxx
> 
> just started reading this thread...you are going to have two very confused boys you meanies. its no wonder frazer cries when you tell maxxie off! :haha:Click to expand...

:blush: Hehee

We don't do it anymore, would be impossible, they look nothing alike anymore... well to us they dont haha! To everyone else...well... :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

My parenting fail of the week:

Bought my elf a pack of them homer style doughnuts and some biscuits, but i didnt eat them one evening and just left them on the side in the living room and went to bed.

Woke up the next day to find the kids in my bedroom so had clearly escaped from the stairgate, we all came down stairs and i was horrified to find that they'd been down and eaten EVERY SINGLE CRUMB of my goodies :cry:


----------



## lauram_92

Lmao Sarah, you did a typo. You put my elf rather than myself, I was so confused reading it. Who the frig is her elf? :rofl:


----------



## kittycat18

Shannyxox said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> when jr was around 4 months i gave him a bottle that i had made 12hrs ago
> 
> Isnt that okay if its been in the fridge? Well the max anywayClick to expand...

No. You can only keep it for 2 hours


----------



## Hotbump

we are told her that you can keep the formula outside the fridge for one hour, and in the fridge for 12 hrs


----------



## kittycat18

Hotbump said:


> we are told her that you can keep the formula outside the fridge for one hour, and in the fridge for 12 hrs

Are you serious? I was told 2 hours no matter what. Have I been creating more work for myself?!?!?! :cry:


----------



## Hotbump

go down where it says how to store formula

https://similac.com/feeding-nutrition/formula-feeding/making-a-baby-bottle


----------



## kittycat18

God Dammit :dohh:


----------



## stephx

Kittycat I always left it out 2 hours aswell. And when I say 2 hours it was sometimes alot longer lol

I think the hour rule is just precaution. I know alot of girls on here leave it longer.. like making a bottle before bed for the night feed :) x


----------



## kittycat18

stephx said:


> Kittycat I always left it out 2 hours aswell. And when I say 2 hours it was sometimes alot longer lol
> 
> I think the hour rule is just precaution. I know alot of girls on here leave it longer.. like making a bottle before bed for the night feed :) x

I thought it was dangerous to leave it any longer :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

Different formulas say different things, one brand said 1 hour and another said 2 hours (can't remember which :dohh:) They won't like, die if you leave it 2 hours :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lauram_92 said:


> Lmao Sarah, you did a typo. You put my elf rather than myself, I was so confused reading it. Who the frig is her elf? :rofl:

omg I thought the same thing and was like huh? then read your comment and burst out laughing in the middle of class.


----------



## kittycat18

annawrigley said:


> Different formulas say different things, one brand said 1 hour and another said 2 hours (can't remember which :dohh:) They won't like, die if you leave it 2 hours :haha:

Yeah I am cow and gate and it says 2 hours but I didn't realise you could leave it longer in the fridge :dohh: :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

I find it so much easier to make up a bottle an hour before hand. I pour the water into the bottle, leave it, then an hour later come back and add the formula. By that time it is usually pretty much ready - if not stick it in a jug of cold water for a few mins!


----------



## x__amour

kittycat18 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Different formulas say different things, one brand said 1 hour and another said 2 hours (can't remember which :dohh:) They won't like, die if you leave it 2 hours :haha:
> 
> Yeah I am cow and gate and it says 2 hours but I didn't realise you could leave it longer in the fridge :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

I did the same thing! Here you can use it up to 24 hours as long as it has been in the refrigerator. 
I wasted so much formula before I knew this. :dohh:


----------



## EffyKat

I had to be reminded by the nurses that I could pick up my baby


----------



## sarah0108

lauram_92 said:


> Lmao Sarah, you did a typo. You put my elf rather than myself, I was so confused reading it. Who the frig is her elf? :rofl:

:rofl: sorry


----------

